# Need help please very strange issue!



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

So I have had the new whole home DVR for about 6 weeks or so now. The main genie and 2 "mini genies." Yesterday evening we had a thunderstorm with a lot of lightning. The Dtv lost signal due to the storm. Power blinked on and off several times which made the DVR reset itself. Well the whole screen was bright pink and the progress bar at the bottom was stuck at 100%. I then pushed the little red button to reset it again. Once it reached 100% it switched screens but still said searching for signal. The storm was still going on so I thought that seemed normal.

I went into my list of recorded shows to watch something since I had no signal due to the storm. I was watching a show for about 10 minutes then all of the sudden the screen went black and I lost picture and sound. I went to reset it again but this time I could not get ANY picture or sound period. It's as if there was no more output from the receiver to my tv. I plugged my apple tv box into the HDMI port where the directv is usually plugged in and even used the same HDMI cable to make sure it wasn't the cable or the input on the tv that went. No problems at all, got a picture and sound on the apple tv box.

I unplugged the tuner from the wall, reset it several times and still nothing. Ended up calling DTV went through a bunch of steps and still nothing. Now during all this time the DTV tuner was still lit up blue, I could turn it on and off but just no picture or sound. I did notice that the resolution light on the front was stuck on 480i this whole time, not sure if that is relevant or not. Went through a bunch of BS and turns out a tech cannot come out until the 23rd of July!! I left a message for the tech that got me all set up a few weeks ago to see if he could do anything for me as that is what the manager I was speaking with at DTV said I should do.

I have the mini genie in the master bedroom and last night all it said was; unable to find network. At this point it was almost 11pm so I went to bed. I got up this morning and noticed that the main genie dvr has the orange light on to indicate recording. It records the news for me every morning. So I thought to myself, if this dvr was affected by lightning then it probably wouldn't be able to be powered on at the very least let alone record. I again this morning tried to see if I could get video and sound but still noting, just a black screen. I went upstairs to the bedroom, turned on the mini genie and it had picture and sound!!!!

What is going on and what happened? The only thing that makes sense to me is that the HDMI output on the main genie receiver itself went bad somehow. Does that make any sense? The unit has to be working in order to be getting a picture on the mini genie right? It powers on and was recording so its like it works but its just not putting out anything to the tv it is hooked up to directly.

Is this possible? It's the only thing I can think of. It's like the output on the receiver itself is bad but how would that have even happened? What to any of you think after reading this description?

I also tried using another HDMI port and a different HDMI cable witht he dtv genie and still nothing. I did not have time to push the reset button again this morning but I highly doubt that would have done anything.

Please help, I am so frustrated!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Have you tried connecting the Genie to the TV with component instead of HDMI.

I ask because if the client has picture and sound in the bedroom then the Genie is operating. Add in that it's recording as expected then it seems that there's something wrong with the HDMI port.

Try using another output, component for HD, and see if you get video/audio. All the outputs will be live so if you still don't get a picture with one of the other outputs then we know it the whole output side that's down. Either way, it needs a replacement.

Mike


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Have you tried connecting the Genie to the TV with component instead of HDMI.

I ask because if the client has picture and sound in the bedroom then the Genie is operating. Add in that it's recording as expected then it seems that there's something wrong with the HDMI port.

Try using another output, component for HD, and see if you get video/audio. All the outputs will be live so if you still don't get a picture with one of the other outputs then we know it the whole output side that's down. Either way, it needs a replacement.

Mike


Thanks Mike I appreciate you posting. No I never did try another output and unfortunately I'm at work and will not be home until later this afternoon. You're right though if the others work and the HDMI does not work it still needs replacement because that does need to function. 

I mean just thinking this through talking out loud and discussing it here, it has to be an outlet issue because it's working in the other room it's recording and you can turn it on and off so it's not a power issue. Just makes me wonder why it stopped working all of a sudden last night like it did.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just found this topic. Sounds EXACTLY like what I am experiencing.......

http://forums.directv.com/thread/11249777


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

In addition to using component video - another thing you can try is to pull the plug on the receiver instead of using the Red Button Reset. Pulling the plug ensures the device is completely off and then you can try powering it up normally and see if that helps.

You may have to contact Directv for a new unit though.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Power bouncing on/off, particularly during a storm is about as rough as it gets for electronic equipment. Anything can happen, and some things may not happen for a month or so.

I'd recommend a small UPS just for the DVRs (or anything else with a hard drive).


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Alright guys I just got home from work a little while ago. I had some component video cables and another audio cable guess what?....... I have picture and sound. 

Proves the point it is the HDMI output on the back of the Genie. DIRECTV was telling me my local Mastec office doesn't have any service call openings until July 23!
That is seriously unacceptable. I'm not as mad now because I have picture and video. 

However I still called and spoke to case management I guess that's the escalated unit of technical support? I ranted and raved but kept it professional. I ended up with a resolution of getting a new Genie FedEx'd that should be here no later than Friday.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Excellent work! As DennisJ00 advised get a basic UPS $30-$60 for your new Genie it will likely save you some future headaches. Not to mention the increase in recording stability....no rebooting due to a power outage. Watch any recordings you have on your current Genie while waiting on the delivery. Good luck, let us know how the new Genie does.

And you are not alone with storms damaging HDMI circuits. My Yamaha AVR took a hit and lost HDMI out a few years ago. UPS was no match for a close lightning strike. Fortunately Yamaha repaired it under warranty...even though technically it was not covered. I suspect HDMI circuits may be a little delicate when it comes to surges. After this damage I had my home grounding system checked, found some significant issues to correct. Hopefully this will help prevent a reoccurrence.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

In addition to using component video - another thing you can try is to pull the plug on the receiver instead of using the Red Button Reset. Pulling the plug ensures the device is completely off and then you can try powering it up normally and see if that helps.

You may have to contact Directv for a new unit though.


Just to clarify, yes, pulling the plug does make sure that the device is completely off and that any residual electricity drains from the device. I have this issue with my Wii when there is a power surge. I have to unplug it for about 15 minutes otherwise I can't get it to power on.

As for how to pull the plug though, the proper way to do so is to start with a Menu Reset. A Red Button Reset is really a last resort and shouldn't be used unless you can't perform a Menu Reset. When the DVR is resetting, it will get to the point where it shuts down completely and then will start to power back up. When it gets to that shut down spot, you would pull the plug to keep it off. That is the best way to perform a reset or to pull the plug.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. So something like this or no?

I was going to get a new surge protector for my tv and other components, but you think it would be better to use this instead?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000ANF8FO/ref=mp_s_a_1_fkmr0_1?qid=1374107283&sr=8-1-fkmr0&pi=SL75


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Is that a good UPS i posted a link to? Or, is something else recommended?


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, that or a similar UPS/surge protector should be fine. I'm no expert on these things but my take on them is you do not need to spend a lot, you just want a decent surge protector and a limited battery back up to keep the DVR on during brief outages. I see the one you are looking at has the ability to turn of the alarm beep, that can be a nice feature to have at 3 a.m.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, that or a similar UPS/surge protector should be fine. I'm no expert on these things but my take on them is you do not need to spend a lot, you just want a decent surge protector and a limited battery back up to keep the DVR on during brief outages. I see the one you are looking at has the ability to turn of the alarm beep, that can be a nice feature to have at 3 a.m.


Yeah, maybe I'll just go with this one then. Was thinking a regular surge protector and didn't even consider a battery backup system. Makes sense though. If it can keep the power flickers from occurring during a thunderstorm to the tv, computer and dvr that would be great. From what's been posted, seems that is very bad. 

Never really get power outages but just those 4-5 temp flickers when a storm is going on. I take it that's what caused the HDMI port to go bad.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Just be aware that if all of that is on it, it will only last a very short time, possibly less than a minute.
I have a Kill A Watt plugged into my wall. Then the UPS. From there I have my TV, HDDVR, Computer, 2 19" flat screen monitors, speakers and a 13 watt curly cue light bulb, and one digital clock.
That pulls a total of 335 watts ( the maximum of my UPS ). The APC 550G which is almost like the one you are looking at.
If the power dies, I immediately turn off the TV and that drops about 100 watts from the load. Then I shut down the computer.
With that down, the UPS will last about 40 minutes for the DVR.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Consider yourself fortunate that they are replacing your Genie. I have read many accounts of customers losing the hdmi output but not getting the unit replaced, Directv saying that you can still use component.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

How many, mr. Chip?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> Consider yourself fortunate that they are replacing your Genie. I have read many accounts of customers losing the hdmi output but not getting the unit replaced, Directv saying that you can still use component.


and if this were to be the case, the customers can call in with a "dead" box. replacement should arrive shortly


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

while it's likely a bad HDMI port, did you try changing the resolution whle on that output... I read where you indicated it was on 480i, and some TV's don't like displaying that resolution. just something else to check out...


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just be aware that if all of that is on it, it will only last a very short time, possibly less than a minute.
I have a Kill A Watt plugged into my wall. Then the UPS. From there I have my TV, HDDVR, Computer, 2 19" flat screen monitors, speakers and a 13 watt curly cue light bulb, and one digital clock.
That pulls a total of 335 watts ( the maximum of my UPS ). The APC 550G which is almost like the one you are looking at.
If the power dies, I immediately turn off the TV and that drops about 100 watts from the load. Then I shut down the computer.
With that down, the UPS will last about 40 minutes for the DVR.


Yes I hear what you are saying. I was more thinking that it would help everything from shutting off and on, off and on, off and on during those temporary flickers. Having the battery backup would give me time to power everything down properly. Is that correct or is that not how it works? 

I'm not looking to watch TV while the powers out, I just don't want things being abruptly turned off like yanking the cord out of the wall. Kind of like when the power goes out and just abruptly turns off. That is bad for computers and the DVR and a plasma TV correct?

I figure I would use a UPS so when the thunderstorms came and the power started flickering in the house those components would not be going on and off on and off several times in the span of 15 to 20 seconds. I could just walk over and turn everything off normally to prevent that on off on off scenario.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Consider yourself fortunate that they are replacing your Genie. I have read many accounts of customers losing the hdmi output but not getting the unit replaced, Directv saying that you can still use component.


Well maybe I guess but I have the protection plan. If that box isn't functioning like the day I got it wouldn't it be considered not working properly?


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

while it's likely a bad HDMI port, did you try changing the resolution whle on that output... I read where you indicated it was on 480i, and some TV's don't like displaying that resolution. just something else to check out...


It was stuck on 480i for the night. I woke up the next morning and it was on 1080i and recording. I think the thing just froze up or something from all that on and off from the power going in and out. 

I hooked up my AppleTV to the same ports on the back of the TV that the DIRECTV was hooked to using the same HDMI cable and I had picture and sound. That's how I eliminated the HDMI port on the TV and the actual cable from being the culprit.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> How many, mr. Chip?


I haven't kept a running count, but if I had to guess, I would say 10-12. peds48 has the best solution.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

ron mexico75 said:


> Yes I hear what you are saying. I was more thinking that it would help everything from shutting off and on, off and on, off and on during those temporary flickers. Having the battery backup would give me time to power everything down properly. Is that correct or is that not how it works?
> 
> I'm not looking to watch TV while the powers out, I just don't want things being abruptly turned off like yanking the cord out of the wall. Kind of like when the power goes out and just abruptly turns off. That is bad for computers and the DVR and a plasma TV correct?
> 
> I figure I would use a UPS so when the thunderstorms came and the power started flickering in the house those components would not be going on and off on and off several times in the span of 15 to 20 seconds. I could just walk over and turn everything off normally to prevent that on off on off scenario.


You are correct a basic low cost UPS is good for the power on off cycles during storms etc... I would not plan on viewing for more than a minute or so off of just the basic UPS. The point of the UPS is equipment protection and recording stability. Note I also have my SWM power inserter on a UPS for recording stability, if it has no power you will lose satillite signal.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

ticmxman said:


> You are correct a basic low cost UPS is good for the power on off cycles during storms etc... I would not plan on viewing for more than a minute or so off of just the basic UPS. The point of the UPS is equipment protection and recording stability. Note I also have my SWM power inserter on a UPS for recording stability, if it has no power you will lose satillite signal.


Okay great thank you for clarifying. And you are right I did not even think of plugging in the SWM. I'm not used to having that considering I had my other DVR for about six years, the HR21-700.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

ron mexico75 said:


> Okay great thank you for clarifying. And you are right I did not even think of plugging in the SWM. I'm not used to having that considering I had my other DVR for about six years, the HR-700.


Same here, had my system upgraded to SWM a couple of weeks ago. Tech said they have to plug the power inserter directly into a outlet. Checked later on with reliable sources here (VOS) among others and they recomended the power inserter to UPS. And just for confirmation when I unplugged the inserter from the electrical outlet the genie in another room lost satillite signal. It was unplugged for 20-30 seconds before I connected it to the UPS.


----------

